# kontact/kmail, kleopatra-Selbsttest scdaemon

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

dazu hab ich schon ein bisschen gegooglet und auch ein paar Sachen gefunden, werde aber nicht ganz schlau drauß. Ich versuche gerade, Kontact zur Verwaltung meiner Mails, Termine usw. einzurichten. Dabei bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:

Wenn ich über Extras -> Zertifikatsverwaltung Kleopatra öffne, bekomme ich beim Selbsttest die Fehlermeldung "Konfigurationstest scdaemon fehlgeschlagen". Vorher kam das gleiche noch für dirmngr, den konnte ich einfach nachinstallieren und gut war, aber scdaemon müsste doch eigentlich im Paket gnupg enthalten sein, das wurde aber schon als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert, ist also schon die ganze Zeit vorhanden.

Also kann mir jemand verraten, woran das liegt? Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.

Und noch gerade so am Rande, wenn doch Kleopatra die ganzen Zertifikate verwaltet, wozu ist dann kgpg gut?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## astaecker

Für scdaemon musst du gnupg mit dem "smartcard" USE Flag installieren.

KGPG verwaltet GPG Schlüssel, während kleopatra X.509 Zertifikate verwaltet.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

nach dem Setzen dieses USE-Flags (und nochmal kompilieren) startet Kleopatra jetzt ohne Fehlermeldung, Importieren klappt immer noch nicht richtig, kann aber sein, dass ich da gerade einfach was falsch gemacht habe, habe gerade eigentlich keine Zeit und werde das nachher mal testen. Zu der Differenzierung von Kleopatra und Kgpg, das dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber Kleopatra ist auch für GPG-Schlüssel ausgelegt, zumindest laut den Einstellungen, die ich gefunden habe.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo

habe jetzt nochmal etwas mehr getestet, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht richtig. Kleopatra startet ohne fehlschlagende Tests, wenn ich aber ein Zertifikat über die integrierte Suche importieren will, geschieht einfach nichts.

Weiterhin verstehe ich auch immer noch nicht, wieso Kleopatra für S/MIME und Kgpg für GPG da sein soll, da nämlich in den Standardeinstellungen von Kleopatra erst mal nur ein Server für GPG-Schlüssel eingetragen ist.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

